# "BANTER"



## smokin monkey (Jun 5, 2015)

The "Banter" thread, in the UK Forum, some time things go off track from the Original. Thread Subject, so I thought it might be a good idea, to move non relevant posts here, so the thread is respected.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## wade (Jun 8, 2015)

What is that noise? Ah yes the distinctive sound of tumbleweed rolling across the desert


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Storm clouds are gathering above the desert !


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 13, 2015)

Banter??  I have no idea what you are talking about??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 13, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Banter??  I have no idea what you are talking about??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danny, Banter is that stuff you have been upto your eye holes in over the last couple of weeks!!!   :ROTF

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokewood (Jun 13, 2015)

According to the dictionary It's the playful and friendly exchange of teasing remarks, so what is Idle Banter!!!!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 14, 2015)

I see Steve.  So you mean the friendly exchange of ideas and suggestions?

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 14, 2015)

"Friendly" is the word. After all we are a Family, and you know what families are like!!

We all get sucked into some threads that we should walk away from, but we are all only human! I got sucked into one Wades threads about Nitrates and the tests he did, it got "Personal" and someone was out to get him, I could not help myself getting involved.

Lesson learned? possibly, but we all like Banter!!!

Steve


----------

